# SURE WIN TIPS for Friday Night 2nd Oct



## MoneyTree (Oct 2, 2015)

*
FSV Frankfurt Total Goals OVER 2.25 Bet ( 100% WIN TIP )

FC Nordsjaelland Total Goals OVER 2.5 Bet ( 100% WIN TIP )

Floridsdorfer AC Total Goals OVER 2.5 Bet ( 100% WIN TIP )

FC Liefering Total Goals OVER 2.5 Bet

FC Den Bosch Total Goals OVER 2.75 Bet

Helmond Sport-0.75

Sivasspor Total Goals OVER 2.5 Bet ( 100% WIN TIP )

BIG BET EACH and Parley All 5

Create 2nd Parley for ALL 4 Teams stated 100% WIN











*


----------



## MoneyTree (Oct 3, 2015)

*Thank You for your Support and Congrats on yet another Jackpot WIN! 

We will STOP Posting Free Tips here. Join us today. 

Visit us at Www.SureShotSoccer.webs.com and whatsapp up now for details on how you can Join and WIN BIG today!*


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, I will have to ban you, I gave you warning but this is unacceptable. It is okay if users post their websites here, but not like this.


----------

